# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Anët pozitive dhe negative të martesës!

## SKENDER_BEU

.

Të dy janë të diplomuar dhe me shkollë të lartë. Janë martuar para pesë vjetëve dhe kanë një vajzë. Nga ana financiare nuk kanë asnjë problem por nuk arrijnë të merren vesh. Kanë provuar edhe të ndahen një here. Por me ndërhyrjen e familjeve kanë hequr dorë.

Pas një fare kohe kishin filluar përsëri shqetësimet. Tani kërkonin një rrugëzgjidhje. Dhe gjëja më e hidhur në këtë çështje është se mosmarrëveshjet lindnin nga bërja e qimes tra. P. sh gruaja i telefonon burrit dhe i thotë:
"A të hamë darkë jashtë sonte?
Burri e kundërshton duke i thënë:
"Jo, nuk mundem, kam mbledhje." 
"Po, ti je mësuar të kundërshtosh çdo gjë që them unë." 
"Mos fol marrëzira. Jam i lodhur , smund të merrem edhe me ty tani.
Telefoni mbyllet , fillon kriza. Të dy palët nevrikosen. Burri hyn i mërzitur në mbledhje dhe me idenë se kur të shkojë në shtëpi do ti kërkojë llogari gruas. Ndërsa gruaja rri në pozicionin e Ia tregoj unë atij kur të vijë në shtëpi.

Zemra të thyera dhe shpirtra të plagosur në orë të vona të natës Shkaku është një asgjë e stërmadhe.

Kush e di ndoshta shumica e femrave tani mund të jenë duke thënë: Si asgjë? Të gjithë burrat njësoj janë. Gjithmonë kanë mbledhje ose punë. Gratë nuk kanë vend në jetën e tyre.

Një pjesë e burrave mund të mendojnë: Si nuk na marrin vesh këto gra? Është mbledhje kjo, nuk është lojë. Ne punojmë që ata të jetojnë sa më mirë. Pa shih me çfarë merren? 

Megjithëse e njëjta grua mund ti drejtohet burrit me këta fjalë: I dashur, jam e mërzitur, a mund të hamë jashtë sonte? Mund të hamë edhe në ndonjë fastfood. I njëjti burrë mund ti përgjigjet: Më vjen keq shpirt, sot kam mbledhje, a mund ta lëmë për nesër? Dhe të kthehet i gëzuar në shtëpi. Gruaja ta presë e buzëqeshur dhe ajo të cilën po e quajmë krizë mirëkuptimi të zhdukej.

Kaq e vështirë është të vihet në skenë pjesa e dytë? Kaq e vështirë është të mundësh djallin i cili përpiqet të zhdukë atmosferën e lumtur duke i fryrë pesimizmit. Pse vrapohet gjithnjë me inat dhe egoizëm drejt rrugëve të mosmarrëveshjes duke pasur mundësinë e kërkimit të rrugëve të mirëkuptimit? Sa bukur e ka thënë Dante: Nga shkëndijat e vogla ndizet një zjarr i madh. Prandaj le të mos i lejojmë shkëndijat e vogla të na djegin kështjellën e lumturisë dhe të na e bëjnë hi. Le ta mësojmë mendjen tonë të mendojë pozitivisht dhe të mirëpresë gjërat e bukura.

Mirëkuptimi duhet të jetë formula udhërrëfyese e jetës suaj
Ai që sheh gjëra të bukura, mendon kurdoherë për mirë. Ai që mendon për mirë, mire e shijon jetën. Në të kundërt, ai që sheh gjëra negative, mendon keq dhe ai që mendon keq e shkatërron jetën me hidhërime.

Partnerët duhet të sillen me empati dhe në vend që të fiksohen në anët negative të njëri-tjetrit, le të mendojnë pak dhe të pyesin veten: Çfarë faji kam unë në këtë çështje? Brenda familjes fjalët unë dhe ti duhet të zëvendësohen nga fjala ne.

Në vend të fjalëve Unë kam të drejtë. Ti mendon gabim mund të thotë: Edhe unë mund të gaboj. Mund të kesh të drejtë.
Bashkëshortët duhet të mbështeten dhe ti japin dorën njëri-tjetrit përballë shqetësimeve të jetës. 
Ta shuajnë krenarinë dhe inatin me zjarrin e dashurisë.
Nuk duhet ta shkatërrojnë jetën me gjëra të thjeshta duke pasur çështje më të rëndësishme përpara. 
Në vend të diskutimeve dhe shqetësimeve duhet të jetojnë të qetë dhe të lumtur, duke zhdukur shkaqet e grindjes.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Mese e vertete , po ne teori se ne praktik jemi vend numero ...

----------


## mia@

Nuk merzitet gruaja me nje here te kundershtuar jo, por kur ja sjell ne maje te hundes me te lutura dhe ai vetem justifikohet. Martesa eshte e veshtire, por dhe kaq kollaj nuk prishet cifti.
Si te keni sukses?
Jeni te duruar, mirekuptueshem, respektueshem, dhe jo egoista. Egoizmi e shkaterron marredhenien. Kaq.

----------


## Elonaa

Te dy partneret duhet te respektojne punen dhe ndjenjat e njeri tjetrit.Asnjehere s'duhet te lendojne njeri tjetrin.duhet te vleresojne drejt situatat edhe pse i cenohen interesat vetiake.Po fale dashuri dhe respekt do e maresh mbrapsh s'ka ruge tjeter.Vetem nqs se eshte njeri kafsh.Po besoj rast i rralle ky.

----------


## padrilla

o mia,   ju nuk e dini sa kohe te veshtire ka mashkulli te merret me punet e biznesit, mund te humbi shume e madhe parash nqs nuk e ke vemendjen,


Un te dashures i kam then qe mos te bej zoti vaki te mi bish telefonit kur jam ne pune, vetem nqs ke noj emergjence, po ashtu ja kam prer shkurt edhe kur dal me shoke, sepse un duke punuar, ajo i bje telefonit,  i them ca ke, ajo thot kur do shkojme ne mall, filloj e qeshi me veti edhe i mbylli telefonin, kshuqe ne nuk kemi shume kohe te merremi me budalliqet e femrave, nqs kan qef te shkojne ne mall, ti hypin taksis e te shkojne. kaq

----------


## -BATO-

> Mirëkuptimi duhet të jetë formula udhërrëfyese e jetës suaj
> 
> Në vend të fjalëve “Unë kam të drejtë. Ti mendon gabim” mund të thotë: “Edhe unë mund të gaboj. Mund të kesh të drejtë.”
> Bashkëshortët duhet të mbështeten dhe t’i japin dorën njëri-tjetrit përballë shqetësimeve të jetës. 
> Ta shuajnë krenarinë dhe inatin me zjarrin e dashurisë.
> Nuk duhet ta shkatërrojnë jetën me gjëra të thjeshta duke pasur çështje më të rëndësishme përpara. 
> Në vend të diskutimeve dhe shqetësimeve duhet të jetojnë të qetë dhe të lumtur, duke zhdukur shkaqet e grindjes.


Në teori mirëkuptimi tingëllon një fjalë e bukur por në praktikë është i pazbatueshëm.

Sido që të rrotullohen, mënyra se si janë ndërtuar gjërat sot, sjell vetëm grindje dhe ndarje martesore.

Sekreti për një martesë të lumtur nuk është mirëkuptimi, por edukimi.

----------


## PINK

Nuk ka sekret kshu te publikuar askund. Sekretin e din secili nga ne. Dhe nuk thuhet se i humbet vlera sekretit pastaj. Po qe ka nje sekret ka, vetem duhet gjithsecili te shofi pak me mire dhe e gjen. LoL

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

dashuria ,respekti,besimi

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Divorci!
> 
> lol


Nuk flasim per lumturi absolute ketu.
Nice sidoqofte.

*SKENDER_BEU!*

Mund te kete shume celesa dhe dyer  shtepia e bukur e marteses.
Mendoj se celesi magjik i hapjes se dyereve ngelet RESPEKTI RECIPROK, keshtu e imagjinoj une, jam i nje arsyetimi me  Elonaa me (siper).

----------


## shiu2008

Edukimi niveli i inteligjences per te ndertuar nje familje qe patjeter te dyve i mungon.
Nuk dot thot gje qe qe te dy jan te diplomuar , kjo ndodh ngaqe te dy i japin te drejt vetes.
Mendimi im eshte qe ti japin pak koh njeritjetrit mos te ndahen po te jetojn larg per disa kohe dhe ne qoftese sia ndjejne mungesen njeritjetrit te ndahen ose   te bashkohen prap.

----------


## Brari

dielli duket qe me mjes..thot poplli..

dhe martesa duket qe ne fillim se si do jete..
u be me qejf te madh nga dy palet.. e mir do jete e ska cunam ta permjere..
u be pa qejf te plote nga te dy palet a nga njera nga palet.. aha.. e po.rdhur do jete.. pa dyshim..
pra.. behini me qejf gjerat..jo me pishmanllyk.. kjo eshte..

jo po po e prisha cdo thot babi apo tezja apo halla apo mahalla apo shoqeria apo fshati.. 
ahu..  mos pyesni kerkend vec.. zemres..



..

----------


## SHENON

Rreth 30% e divorceve vijnë si pasojë e shkaqeve serioze, dhe 70% si pasojë e mosvlerësimit dhe komunikimit të dobët mes dy palëve, ose dhe e vetëm njërit prej bashkëshortëve.
Studiuesi turk thotë shkaqet më të zakonshme të ndarjeve vijnë nga kritikat e bashkëshortëve ndaj karaktereve të njëri-tjetrit, mungesa ekonomike,tradhëtia, dhuna, mosbindja, etj. Por sipas tij, mbi të gjitha qëndron moskomunikimi mes partnerëve. 
"Ti gjithmonë kështu je, i njëjti! Asnjëherë nuk ke për të ndryshuar!", janë këto disa nga eksplozivët e një martese.

Pesë janë shprehjet magjike për një martesë të lumtur:

1. Ti me pëlqen!
2. Të vlerësoj!
3. Të kuptoj!
4. Të dua!
5. Të respektoj!

----------


## USA NR1

> Martesa eshte nje semundje ...


martesa eshte nje semundje,mos me pase qene martesa  nuk ekzistojshe haha (shaka)
te thame vetem realitetin une jame i martum dhe jemi te knaqem te dy jashte mase,perdoret nje fjale ( martesa nuk eshte gjithnje mjalte ) eshte e vertete,por njeriu ndonjehere mund te mos jete i knaqur edhe me vete veten?
pershendetje

----------


## FierAkja143

> Telefoni mbyllet , fillon kriza. Të dy palët nevrikosen. Burri hyn i mërzitur në mbledhje


Po prandaj ka ndryshuar kaq shume bossja ime muajt e fundit.  Eshte martuar kohet e fundit dhe na i nxier neve inatin ne pune mesa duket lol

Sa per temen  besoj se nje martes e lumtur ka te bej shume me komunikimin e qart dhe rrespektin mes ciftit...pra niveli inteligjences eshte mjaft important (shifni si futa nje fjal anglisht ne menyre te shqiptarizuar per tu dukur inteligjente!? lol  :ngerdheshje: ).  

POR po e le me kaq pergjigjen ne kte teme sepse nuk jam e martuar keshtu qe nuk di gje ne kte fush...Jo si ca e ca ktu qe jo vetem sjan te martuar, por as qe kan qene ndo nje here ne lidhje serioze dhe bejn bla bla kot per te then dicka qe tingellon bukur dhe e thjesht...ne teori se ne praktike zakonisht ato qe tingellojn shume te bukura dhe te thjeshta veshtire funksionojn.  Llogjika kur vjen puna per lidhje romantike punon vetem part-time zakonisht.  ehu sa moral u kam bere shoqeve un dhe sa gjera dija un per nje lidhje te sakt kur isha vet single!...as gje sdija...jo per gje po mora disa meqaf qe i binda te ndaheshin lol



Ps.  Sa per ju qe jeni te martuar dhe te lumtur na thoni sekretin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alem_de

Krejte jane Filozofi,large realitetit.Ne kurore nuk ka kushte,eshte llotari ose shkon mire ose jo.E di se cfar them e provova vete.Kur nuk shkon nuk shkon.

----------


## nynuthka

un mendoj se ne martese esht shume me rendesi besimi i plote ne njeri tjetrin,duhet gjithnji tu largohemi sa me shume dyshimeve te kota qe shfaqen tek truret tane,pastaj edhe paranoja ka nje rendesi te veqant se pikerisht te qenurit skepticist dhe paranoik esht thelbi i konflikteve.Pastaj njerezit mund te jene te lumtur edhe nga gjerat e thjeshta te jetes,nganjeher mjafton nje buzeqeshje dhe nje fjal e sheqerosur dhe normal se shtohet lumturia dhe iket larg mosmarrveshjeve

----------


## Colomba

Sekreti i nje martese te qete se te "lumtur" eshte term shume i fort dhe i paarritshem ,mund te themi martese te qete te soliduar me momente te lumtura,sepse martesa mund te zgjase 50-60 vjet ,lumturia jo...nejse sekreti besoj eshte mendohu mire para se te martohesh,mos u nxito ne zgjedhjen e partnerit,sepse dikush mund te jete shume i mire po i papershtatshem ,i paperputhshem me karakterin tend,dhe kjo me doemos do te coje ne konflikte.Mbas zgjedhjes mundohu ti pershtashesh partnerit njeri duhet te shkoj ne drejtim te tjetrit dhe anasjelltas ,pika e takimit komunikimi dhe marveshja.*Marveshje+komunikim+Dashuri reciproke =Martese jetegjate, e qete,me momente te lumtura.*

----------


## Gjinokastra

Majfton tja kapesh duart(me butesi natyralisht), ta shikosh ne sy , ti thuash ate qe ndjen brenda me sinqeritet te plote , edhe ti kerkosh te te kuptoje . POR edhe ti ta kuptosh ate ne te njejten menyre .

Shpesh partneret nuk e respektojne njeri-tjetren per shkak se kane frike se njeri ose tjetra ja kalon ne arritje ne jete edhe kane frike se mos humb interesin per te . Pra eshte thjesht frika e humbjes se dickaje qe e do me shume se cdo gje .

----------


## padrilla

nqs keni qef te beni martese te lumtur, flas per meshkujt,

mos i tregoni femrave llogarin bankare, dhe mos i tregoni kurr planin tuaj ne te ardhmen.
ateher do e kuptoni se femra nuk mund te ju dominoj,

----------


## -BATO-

Ore hidhuni përpjetë ju, s'ka martesë sot.
Martesa ka kohë që ka vdekur.
Sot martesa është bashkëjetesë që zgjat një periudhë të caktuar kohe.
Flet realiteti, nuk ka nevojë për shumë diskutime.

----------

